# RFID for Viper



## Jbeckers (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a Viper 7900 that i self installed and so far is working ok but now on my new project. I know viper alarms have factory alarm arm/disarm wire that supply ground when viper arm/disarm. but what i am wondering is if there is a way to have a rfid reader on your car trigger your viper alarm to disarm or arm. I have a RFID reader that triggers any relay so if anyone has any ideas or knows a method please tell. im all ears. 
oh and this is for a 2001 civic.


----------

